# My starting five knicks



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

my starting five 

PG-Jamaal tinsley 
SG-allan houston 
SF-Reggie miller 
PF-Drew Gooden 
C-Tim Duncan 


I think they should trade spreewell and camby should be trade for reggie and tinsley the knicks really need a young and athletic point guard and with houston and miller they have the two most devastating shooters in the league. Then they draft gooden and sign duncan he is a power forward but he was so devastating because he played poward forward at 7 ft he will still be so devastating at the center because the leagues average height for center in the east is 6 10 i think the knicks will be a very good team very athletic and young and win the east houston and miller will have a whole bunch of wide open shots with the post of gooden and duncan and gooden can shoot it from outside 



send me your thoughs


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Let me start by saying Reggie Miller is a Pacer 4life.Also why would the Pacers trade Miller/Tinsley for Spre/Camby?The Pacers are already loaded with swingmen Miller/Artest/Mercer so they DONT need Spre,and their loaded with PF O'Neal/Harrington/Croshere so they dont need Camby.The Pacers are one of the top 3 deepest teams in the league.They arent lookn to trade good players for good players,they're waiting to package some players and maybe a pick for another SUPER-STAR so they can make another run for Miller's RING.To tell u the truth I would rather have Brad Miller at C who will play at least 75 games than a Camby who will only play 30.


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

first of all reggie would be a dumba$$staying in indiana indiana may have a lot of talent but they arent showing it ( nets-pacers) if reggie is smart he will go somewhere else unless he wants to be a dumbass like malone and stockton. Why do you think Jordan left the bulls and went to a different franchise. Plus reggie still has at least a good five years left. so I think even though hes a knick killer if he became a knick the fans are such hypocryts they'll be cheering for him. and miller to me looks the size of a small forward he is not a good center.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Jordan DIDNT leave the Bulls he retired their's a difference.Also Miller/Houston ARENT the best 3pt shooters in the league,the best are Peja/Allen/Person.


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

let me start of by saying statistically they are not okay statistically olkay ray allen wesley person theyve never been tested in the playoffs right now peja is faking his knee injury because is scared of the lakers. okay but in the playoffs reggie and houston step up like 90 percent 3 pt shooters each they make the shots they have too. these guys u say can shoot 100 percent in the regular season but when in the playoffs it comes down to one shot and what if they miss all that dont matter houston and miller have repeatly proved why they are the best at what they do.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Have to disagree with you Lakers1. I think Miller has only 2 or maybe 3 tops good years left. He wasnt the same player this last season never mind 5 years from now. Knicks dont have much use for an aging player at a position they are loaded at= sg/sf.


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

wat are you talking about miller steps back a good five feet from the middle of the arc and knocks the 3s down in the playoffs he is not scared to step up did u see that dunk on martin and aaron williams holla !!! and da buzzer beater whoo!! he is the man i couldnt tell if he was 26 or 36 right there and the only reason he would only have 3 years left is because he has to give it all he got and kill himself for his pacers to win a ring!!


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

*Trade*

Reggie in a Knicks Uni?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. Good times. That would never happen. The Pacers already have JO at the 4 and B Miller at the 5. So they get a backup and an overpaid 32 year old for their future at the point and their best player ever( granted he is on the way down but I would still want him taking the last shot over anyone in the L).


----------



## Tha_Blur (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *lakers1 *
> let me start of by saying statistically they are not okay statistically olkay ray allen wesley person theyve never been tested in the playoffs right now peja is faking his knee injury because is scared of the lakers. okay but in the playoffs reggie and houston step up like 90 percent 3 pt shooters each they make the shots they have too. these guys u say can shoot 100 percent in the regular season but when in the playoffs it comes down to one shot and what if they miss all that dont matter houston and miller have repeatly proved why they are the best at what they do.


"Well let me start off by saying"  , dont start next time, and they have to make it to the playoffs before they can "step it up like 90 peercent". And Miller yes he is the best at what he does but Houston? i dont think so, he is good, no doubt but the best? he has some pretty tough competition and i dont think he can live up to being "the best" Ray Allen is better than him at hitting big game shots. please, next time save me the time and write as a title, "Dont read"


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Duncan, Reggie, Tinsley all of them are not gonna happen because Timmy D is only gonna leave San Antonio for one place and one place only which is for Orlando. End of discussion!

Reggie hates NY Knicks and he has a rivalry with the fans and everything come playoff time so give me a break. Tinsley & Jermaine O'Neal will be groomed and will stay at Indiana if you ask me!


----------

